# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Die Beratungs-Hotline des BPS

## RalfDm

> warum wird man auf der Homepage des KISP zu einer Beratungs-Hotline zurückgeleitet, wo nur die offizielle, von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie lizenzierte Beratung geboten wird?





> Die Tätigkeit der ehrenamtlichen Berater unter  Verwendung der S3-Leitlinien (Bei denen der BPS als Vertreter der  Patienten mitgewirkt hat) ist 
> 
> a) besser als nichts
> b) besser als eine teure Servicenummer
> c) besser als das Wecken falscher Hoffnungen auf Basis von Thrapien mit nicht nachgewiesener Wirkung.
> 
> Ich  erkenne die Arbeit, die die BPS-Hotlinetruppe erledigt, stark an und  respektiere diese. Aber vielleicht machen andere das noch besser oder  bringen sich mal ins Team ein?


Danke Holger!

 Ich glaube, das Thema "Beratungs-Hotline des BPS" ist hier im Forum einmal eine Diskussion wert.
Reinardos Frage "warum wird man auf der Homepage des KISP zu einer Beratungs-Hotline  zurückgeleitet, wo nur die offizielle, von der Deutschen Gesellschaft  für Urologie lizenzierte Beratung geboten wird?" ist einfach zu beantworten:
Bevor es die Beratungs-Hotline gab, wurden bei KISP telefonische Beratung (durch Gerd U.) und Beratung per E-Mail (durch mich) angeboten, was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht auch angerufen wurde, recht häufig sogar. Ich erinnere mich da zum Beispiel an einen Anruf an einem Sonntag früh um 7:30 Uhr, der bestimmt auch noch etwas Zeit gehabt hätte... Gerd ist inzwischen froh, wenn er seine Ruhe hat, bleibe also von seiten KISP ich übrig. Und für die telefonische Beratung ist nun einmal die Hotline eingerichtet worden, wo ich mit als Berater fungiere und an sechs (auch schon mal neun) Stunden im Monat zur Verfügung stehe, ob nun unter der KISP-Flagge oder unter der Flagge des BPS ändert an meiner Beratung gar nichts, und den Anrufern ist das sicher herzlich gleichgültig. 
Beratung per E-Mail kann langwierig sein, die Beratung per Telefon ist viel unmittelbarer, sich ergebende weitere Fragen können unmittelbar beantwortet, Unklarheiten sofort ausgeräumt werden. Viele der Anrufer haben Internet-Zugang, so dass man sie auf einschlägige Seiten verweisen oder ihnen relevante Dokumente zusenden kann. Davon abgesehen erreichen die Berater durchaus auch Anfragen per E-Mail, die bei der Geschäftsstelle oder beim Bonner Büro des BPS eingingen und von dort an die Beraterrunde weitergeleitet wurden. Einer von uns fühlt sich immer angesprochen und schreitet zur Tat, sprich, er antwortet.
"nur die offizielle, von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie lizenzierte Beratung"... Ich glaube, Reinardo, Du hast Dir die Leitlinie und die daraus abgeleiteten Patienten-Ratgeber I und II nie angesehen. Zum einen haben bei ihrer Entstehung auch vier Vertreter des BPS mitgewirkt und durchaus Patienten-Interessen und -Belange eingebracht, zum anderen stellt die Leitlinie den aktuellen, auf Evidenz beruhenden, Stand des ärztlichen Wissens dar, und es ist vorgehen, sie in kurzen Zeitabständen zu überprüfen und, wo nötig, zu überarbeiten und zu aktualisieren, was jedesmal ein erheblicher personeller Aufwand ist, und woran auch wieder Vertreter des BPS mitwirken. 
Wer von der Leitlinie abweicht, muss dafür gute Gründe vorweisen können, und wer Patienten davon abweichend berät, lädt eine große Verantwortung auf sich. Es ist wohlfeil, von Anderen solches zu erwarten, aber selbst keinerlei Beitrag zur Beratung Anderer zu leisten.

Allerdings haben wir Berater ein Problem: Es gibt, außer den spontanen Reaktionen am Ende einer Beratung, keine Rückmeldungen, wie denn die individuelle Beratung wahrgenommen wurde, und ob dem Anrufer/der Anruferin damit weitergeholfen werden konnte. Die spontanen Reaktionen sind durchweg positiv, etwa in dem Sinne "Sie haben mir sehr weitergeholfen"; "es ist schön, dass es diese Einrichtung gibt", "von Ihnen habe ich mehr erfahren als von meinem Arzt". Vielleicht gibt es Forumsteilnehmer, die in den letzten Jahren die Hotline in Anspruch genommen haben, und zu ihren Erfahrungen etwas sagen können? Sonst bleibt Reinardos "nur die offizielle, von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie lizenzierte Beratung" im Raum stehen.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Zum einen haben bei ihrer Entstehung auch vier Vertreter des BPS mitgewirkt und durchaus Patienten-Interessen und -Belange eingebracht, zum anderen stellt die Leitlinie den aktuellen, auf Evidenz beruhenden, Stand des ärztlichen Wissens dar, und es ist vorgehen, sie in kurzen Zeitabständen zu überprüfen und, wo nötig, zu überarbeiten und zu aktualisieren, was jedesmal ein erheblicher personeller Aufwand ist, und woran auch wieder Vertreter des BPS mitwirken. 
> 
> *Wer von der Leitlinie abweicht, muss dafür gute Gründe vorweisen können, und wer Patienten davon abweichend berät, lädt eine große Verantwortung auf sich. 
> *



Schönen Sonntag, Ralf,

vorhin bin ich über die Beratung von Hansjörg Burger gestolpert, auf die ich noch eingehen werde - jetzt dieser Beitrag von dir, fange ich mal hier an:
Den Fortschritt mit der Installation einer S3-Leitlinie, noch dazu mit Patientenbeteiligung, muss man nicht in Frage stellen und er wird nicht geschmälert, wenn man die sich gerade entwickelnde Evidenz für die Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms (FPK) diskutiert, auch mit Betroffenen, die an der Beratungs-Hotline anfragen.

Es braucht nicht viel, um von der Leitlinie abzuweichen, wenns ums FPK geht. Da ist nämlich nicht viel. Zwar tut sich derzeit ein bischen was (Abiraterone, Cabazitaxel, MDV3100 usw.), aber das ist längst noch nicht verfügbar und in den Leitlininien ist lediglich das Cabazitaxel angekommen, aber nur in der europäischen Leitlinie, Leitung Prof. Heidenreich.

Wer also beim FPK nicht von der Leitlinie "abweicht", lädt große Verantwortung auf sich, insofern er die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, die sich vielleicht kurzfristig durch Studien-Teilnahme, Ausnahmeregelungen, eigene-Kappe-Experimente von Therapeuten, oder Zeitgewinn-Massnahmen ergeben, nicht anspricht. 

Oder?

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudolf,

gleich eine kurze Antwort dazu an Dich als ehemaligen Berater: Dass die Situation beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatkrebs vollkommen unbefriedigend ist, ist unbestritten. Ich wundere mich nur, dass Du Dinge in der Leitlinie vermisst, die überhaupt noch nicht  oder jedenfalls nicht für jedermann  verfügbar sind, und von denen noch gar nicht sicher ist, ob sie das halten, was wir uns heute von ihnen versprechen. Dass sie in der Leitlinie noch nicht genannt sein können, weil sie noch nicht verfügbar sind oder schlicht die Erfahrung mit ihnen fehlt, schließt ja nicht aus, dass die Berater sie ggf. ansprechen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass der Patient von diesem Hinweis profitieren könnte (z. B. Hinweis auf eine laufende Studie, an der er tatsächlich teilnehmen könnte). Soviel Freiheit haben wir als Berater schon. Wir müssen bei einer Beratung aber immer von der aktuellen Situation des Patienten und von den aktuell zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien ausgehen. Versprechungen auf eine schöne leuchtende Zukunft sollten wir aber den kommunistischen Parteien und ihren Nachfolgeorganisationen und den Kirchen überlassen.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> gleich eine kurze Antwort dazu an Dich als ehemaligen Berater: Dass die Situation beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatkrebs vollkommen unbefriedigend ist, ist unbestritten. Ich wundere mich nur, dass Du Dinge in der Leitlinie vermisst, die überhaupt noch nicht – oder jedenfalls nicht für jedermann – verfügbar sind, und von denen noch gar nicht sicher ist, ob sie das halten, was wir uns heute von ihnen versprechen. Dass sie in der Leitlinie noch nicht genannt sein können, weil sie noch nicht verfügbar sind oder schlicht die Erfahrung mit ihnen fehlt, schließt ja nicht aus, dass die Berater sie ggf. ansprechen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass der Patient von diesem Hinweis profitieren könnte (z. B. Hinweis auf eine laufende Studie, an der er tatsächlich teilnehmen könnte). Soviel Freiheit haben wir als Berater schon. Wir müssen bei einer Beratung aber immer von der aktuellen Situation des Patienten und von den aktuell zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien ausgehen. Versprechungen auf eine schöne leuchtende Zukunft sollten wir aber den kommunistischen Parteien und ihren Nachfolgeorganisationen und den Kirchen überlassen.
> 
> Ralf


Tut mir leid, Ralf, das ist eine bürokratische Haltung, die du da an den Tag legst: 
Die "aktuell zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien" umfassen viel mehr, als in den Leitlinien aufgeführt ist und/oder von der GKV bezahlt wird. Einfach nach Leitlinien zu beraten, vielleicht noch auf laufende Studien hinweisen, aber ansonsten die Darstellung der verschiedensten Forschungs- und Therapiebemühungen zum FPK abzuqualifizieren, find ich nicht ok. Welchem Evidenz-Begriff hast du dich denn unterworfen? 

Wo passen bei dir denn die mittlerweile über 10jährigen Bemühungen gerade auch deutscher Krebs-Therapeuten mit dendritischen Zellen rein? Oder, um noch mehr in die Richtung kommunistischer Parteien abzudriften: Was fängst du denn mit dem Überlebens-Gewinn von 36 bzw. 17 Monaten in der Polyamin-Phase-II-Studie an, die dazu erforderlichen Mittel für jedermann "verfügbar" (und, was das Antibiotikum angeht, auch von der Kasse bezahlbar)? 
Die Liste liesse sich fortsetzen.

Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Dass sie in der Leitlinie noch nicht genannt sein können, weil sie noch nicht verfügbar sind oder schlicht die Erfahrung mit ihnen fehlt, schließt ja nicht aus, dass die Berater sie ggf. ansprechen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass der Patient von diesem Hinweis profitieren könnte (z. B. Hinweis auf eine laufende Studie, an der er tatsächlich teilnehmen könnte). *Soviel Freiheit haben wir als Berater schon. 
> *
> Ralf


Wer setzt diese Freiheit, wenn nicht wir/ ihr selbst?

Im Kern geht es meinem Eindruck nach um die Frage, ob wir als betroffene Patienten, die erstmal medizinische Laien sind, uns die Kompetenz zutrauen und dann erarbeiten, bei der Evidenz-Debatte im allgemeinen und bei der Debatte, wie Therapie-Evidenz fürs Prostatakarzinom zustande kommt, im besonderen mitreden zu wollen.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, beten wir das, was die Fachgesellschaften schriftlich festgelegt haben und als Leitlininien herausgegeben haben, einfach nur herunter, auch und gerade wenn da eine Patientenbeteiligung stattgefunden hat. Denn das, was wir als Laien-Betroffen einbringen können, haben wir im Zuge der Erarbeitung der Leitlinie ja schon gemacht.

Wenn das aber der Fall ist  -und ich habe die Haltung der Kollegen, die an der Erarbeitung der Leitlinie mitgewirkt haben, so verstanden, sonst hätten sie nicht darauf gedrängt, dass da gewisse Dinge reinkommen-, dann haben wir auch einen Begriff davon, was sich aktuell in der Landschaft der Prostatakrebs-Behandlung tut oder tun könnte, und davon ausgehend können wir auch z.B. in einer BPS-Beratungs-session sehr wohl begründen, warum ein Anfassen des Cabazitaxels sehr viel mehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist als ein Schlucken von Abiraterone-Pillen. Siehe dazu die derzeit laufenden Diskussionsfäden hier im Forum.
Mehr noch: Wir sind dann auch in der Lage, die Grenzen des schulmedizinschen Evidenz-Produktions-Betriebes zu erkennen, darüber hinaus zu schauen und zu diskutieren. Auch die Krebs-Behandlungs-Welt ist voller hochinteressanter Ansätze, die man weder mit den Etiketten von Wundern (Abteilung Kirche) noch ideologischer Verirrung (Abteilung kommunistische Parteien) belegen muss, sondern mit dengleichen Überlegungen wissenschaftlicher Evidenz angehen kann.

Da IQWIG stützt sich übrigens nicht einfach auf Leitlinien, bezieht die zwar ein, aber ist ansonsten auf der Suche nach qualitativ guten Studien, gerade auch im Interesse von Patienten (kann man durchaus unterstellen).

Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Bei dieser Diskussion wuerde ich Rudolf voll beipflichten, nur geht mir seine Kritik nicht weit genug. 

Wenn die Diagnose z.B. folgende ist:
PK-Historievon mein Mann ;24.02.2010 Gleason-Score:4+4=8/ PSA 249,20
T3b N1dann handelt es sich um eine schwere, lebensbedrohende Erkrankung, die weitergehende Untersuchungen erfordern  und zur Erstellung eines individuellen Behandlungsplans fuehren sollte. Das wird nicht gemacht, stattdessen - basierend auf Leitlinien - wird schematisch eine "Therapie" verordnet wie

PK-Historie-alle 6 monate spritze +Zometa Psa runter auf 0,33 Bicalutamid 50 mg. 
01.2011 PSA anstieg auf knapp80,0

mit dem voraussehbaren Ergebnis, dass nach 1 Jahr der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt und das Erkrankungsstadiium schlimmer ist als zuvor. 

Wer hier im Forum Fortgeschrittener PC die Krankengeschichten verfolgt, wird einen gleichartigen Krankheitsverlauf immer und immer wieder beobachten koennen, und ich sehe es als einen Mangel an Engagement, Phantasie, Forschungsgeist und Mitgefuehl mit den Betroffenen, dass man die Therapien oder besser: die Strategie der Therapie unter Vorwaenden wie "nicht hinlaenglich getestet", "nicht verfuegbar" oder "nicht evidenz-basiert"  nicht zu aendern bereit ist. Man laesst die Menschen lieber sterben, bevor man etwas Neues versucht. Davon nehme ich auch die Vertreter des Bundesverbandes Selbsthilfe nicht aus, der einst die Zielsetzung hatte, fuer bessere Therapien zu streiten. 

Es muesste doch klar sein, dass Hormontherapie, gleich welcher Ausgestaltung, bei hoeheren Malignitaetsgraden, insbes. wenn mit kurzer Verdopplungszeit gekoppelt, nicht ausreichend  greift. Der Krebs schrumpft zwar (voruebergehend), wird aber nur selektiv angegriffen. Eine viel zu grosse Menge hoeher maligner Krebsmasse ueberlebt die Therapie und setzt ihr Wachstum fort, meistens schneller als zuvor, da im gemischt entdifferenzierten Krebs die verschiedenen Komponenten  ihre jeweis eigenen Proliferationsraten haben. Diese Zusammenhaenge sind laengst erforscht, finden aus Gruenden, die mir nicht patientenbezogen erscheinen, jedoch in den Leitlinien keine Beachtung. Eine grosse Enttaeuschung war es fuer mich, dass auch in dem durch Mitwirkung von Vertretern des Bundesverbandes erstellten Patientenratgeber das Krankheitsbild und die Abfolge der Therapien bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs weiterhin simplistisch dargestellt sind.

Aerzte wie Patrick Walsh, Leibowitz und Stephen B. Strum, die viele Krankheitsverlaeufe beobachtet und ueber die Biologie des Krebses sich mehr als andere, insbes. mehr als unsere deutschen Standesvertreter sich Gedanken gemacht haben, zeichnen alle ein differenzierteres Bild der Erkrankung und behandeln auch anders als die Leitlinien dies vorsehen. Besonders Patrick Walsh, in seinem Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer, schreibt auf Seite 445: "Why doesn t hormonal therapy serve as a knockout punch for prostate cancer? Because prostate cancer is heterogeneous, which means it s a cellular melting pot. - When a man starts hormonal therapy, the early results are successful and highly encouraging: the tumor shrinks, PSA level drops in the blood, and the patient feels better. When this happens, many men rejoice, because the cancer cells seem to be utterly defeated. But in the prostate, only the hormone-dependent cancer cells have been affected. Ultimately, the androgen-independent cells manage to dominate. Here, the most malignant cells grow faster than the better -differentiated, more sedate cells. this may actually be aided, inadvertently, by hormonal therapy: the androgen-dependent cells shrink back, and the androgen-independent cells take their place. - Over time (page 462), the deadliest cancer cells survive because they become pure, stripped.down growing machines."
Man koennte meinen, dies schreibe nicht Patrick Walsh als Ergebnis seiner klinischen Beobachtungen sondern komme aus der Feder des  Cytopathogen Tribukait.  Auch Leibowitz sagt in seinem letzten, noch vom BPS als Video erhaeltlich gewesenen Vortrag, dass die kontinuierliche Hormontherapie, wie sie in den deutschen Leitlinien vorgeschlagen wird, die schlechtest moegliche Therapie sei, und die intermittierende die zweitschlechteste. Er praktiziert in fortgeschrittenen Krankheitsfaellen seine DHB zusammen mit einer fruehzeitigen leichten Chemotherapie in Kombination mit weiteren Medikamenten.  Stephen B. Strum wird nicht muede darauf hinzuweisen, dass jede Therapie auf die individuelle Biologie des Krebses abgestellt sein muesse. 

Warun lernt man nicht von diesen grossen Aerzten? Warum bestaetigt  der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs BPS  in dem hier diskutierten Ratgeber fuer fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Therapien, die keinen nachhaltigen Erfolg versprechen?  Warum ? 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Günter Feick

*Liebe Mitstreiter,*

*die Grundlage der Beratungen für die BPS hotline ist die S3 Leitlinie, weil sie die verantwortliche, wissenschaftliche Basis der Evidenz zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Erstellung ist.*

*Dem Wissenszugewinn in Forschung und Medizin entsprechend, wird im September 2011, die September 2009 publizierte Leitlinie aktualisiert, publiziert. Wir hoffen das kann sich wiederholen in ähnlich kurzem Intervall. Die Mediziner in der Leitlinienkommission, das Ärztliche Zentrum für Qualität, die Deutsche Krebshilfe, die Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft und die beteiligten wissenschaftlichen Fachgesellschaften leisten großartige Arbeit in diesem Projekt.* 

*In der diesjährigen Aktualisierung werden  z. Bsp. die Diagnose und Therapie der neuroendokrinen Tumoranteile und die diagnostische Bedeutung der DNA Zytometrie recherchiert. Beide Themen hatte der BPS der Leitlinienkommission zur Prüfung/Literaturrecherche vorgeschlagen.  * 

*Am Ende meines Beitrags zitiere ich Textstücke aus dem Patientenratgeber und aus der Leitlinie, weil Reinardos Bewertung nahe legt, dass er sie nicht mehr erinnert hatte beim Schreiben seines Kommentars. * 

*Rudolfs Bezüge zu anderen  Quellen als der Leitlinie sind nachvollziehbar aber haben auch nachvollziehbar keine verantwortlich belastbare Evidenz durch die sich bessere Therapien aber auszeichnen müssen bevor sie in Leitlinien aufgenommen werden können. Das trifft für die deutsche, europäische, amerikanische und viele andere Leitlinien zu.* 

*Es ist aber auch dringend wichtig, dass experimentelle Verfahren der Versorgungsforschung zugeführt werden, um die Daten aus individuellen Heilversuchen zu sichern und damit Grundlagen- und klinische Forschung  initiieren zu können. Wenn immer das versäumt wird, ist es nicht im Dienste der Wissenschaft und somit auch nicht im Interesse der Patienten.* 

*Das ist Konsens im BPS und deshalb werden wir versuchen durch Sammlung von Kasuistiken mit experimentellen Verfahren einen Beitrag zu leisten zur Gewinnung von Daten, die dann einer wissenschaftlich, medizinischen Auswertung zugeführt werden. * 

*Günter*

Auszug aus dem Patientenratgeber II
http://www.patienten-information.de/mdb/edocs/pdf/info/pl-pca-II.pdf
*Intermittierende Hormontherapie* 
   Mit der unterbrochenen (intermittierenden) Hormontherapie soll die Wirksamkeit der Hormonbehandlung verlängert werden. Schon bevor Beschwerden auftreten, wird eine maximale Androgenblockade (siehe oben) vorgenommen. Wenn der PSA-Wert stark abfällt, wird die Behandlung ausgesetzt. Steigt der PSA-Wert wieder an, setzt die Medikamentengabe wieder ein, bis das PSA erneut sinkt. So soll die Entstehung hormon-unempfindlicher Krebszellen länger hinausgezögert werden. 
   In den Phasen ohne Hormongabe setzen zudem die Nebenwirkungen teilweise aus und der Körper kann sich erholen. Die Potenz kann zurückkehren. Die Lebensqualität kann sich verbessern. 
   Noch liegen keine gesicherten Langzeitdaten über die intermittierende Hormontherapie vor. Die ärztliche Leitlinie lässt sie als Behandlungsmöglichkeit zu. 
Die dreifache Hormonblockade (medikamentöse Kastration kombiniert mit einem Antiandrogen und dem Wirkstoff Finasterid, der zur Behandlung der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung eingesetzt wird) ist ein experimentelles Verfahren, dessen Wirksamkeit durch Studien nicht belegt ist. Es wird in der Leitlinie nicht empfohlen.


Auszüge aus der S3 Leitlinie
*http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/download/s3-leitlinie-prostatakarzinom.pdf*

*S. 114*
*Zu Empfehlung 5.65*
Die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit von Nebenwirkungen im Falle einer Hormontherapie bei Patienten mit Tumoren des niedrigen oder mittleren Risikoprofils steht in einem
sehr ungünstigen Verhältnis gegenüber einer fehlenden Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens. Deshalb sollte – sofern diese Option gewählt wird – lediglich
eine Kurzzeittherapie erfolgen [477; 484].

477. D'Amico AV, Chen MH, Renshaw AA, Loffredo B, Kantoff PW. Risk of prostate
cancer recurrence in men treated with radiation alone or in conjunction with
combined or less than combined androgen suppression therapy. Journal of clinical
oncology : official journal of the American Society of Clinical Oncology
2008;26(18):2979-83.

484. Bolla M, Artignan X, Fourneret P, Brochon D, Ringeisen F, Descotes JL.
L'association hormonotherapie neoadjuvante et irradiation externe dans les cancers
de la prostate. Bull Cancer 2006;93(11):1101-5.

S. 132
Nach vorheriger Aufklärung über die noch fehlenden Langzeitdaten kann die intermittierende Androgendeprivation eingesetzt werden.
_Empfehlungsgrad 0, LoE1+_
_Gesamtabstimmung: 98 %_
*Literatur:* [103; 533]

103. National Collaborating Centre for Cancer, National Institute for Health and Clinical
Excellence (NICE). Prostate Cancer: diagnosis and treatment. 2008 [cited: 2011
Jan 27]. Available from: http://www.nice.org.uk/Guidance/CG58

533. Miller K, Borgermann C, Thuroff J, Albers P, Wirth M. Therapeutic options for
hormone-refractory prostate cancer. Der Urologe Ausg A 2006;45(5):580, 582-5

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Günter,
schön, dass Du Dich auch einmal wieder im Forum zu Wort meldest und mit Recht darauf hinweist, dass die Beratungsgrundlage der BPS hotline nur die S3 Leitlinie sein kann und darf. Die markigen Sprüche und Ratschläge gehören ins Forum, wobei wir diese auch nur machen können, weil unser PCa in den meisten Fällen so tolerabel ist. Danke, dass Du an  die DNA-Zytometrie gedacht hast, und ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Recherchen Ergebnis. 
Passend noch zu dieser Thematik der Hinweis in der Homepage von Dr. Bliemeister, dass knapp 50 % der PK-Betroffenen eine diploide DNA haben, und es somit egal ist, ob man sich operieren oder bestrahlen lässt, oder ob man intermittierende Hormonblockade oder DHB oder gar nichts macht. Die große Mehrheit dieser Gruppe (Siehe Tribukait) wird nicht an sondern mit dem PCa versterben.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...und mit Recht darauf hinweist, dass die Beratungsgrundlage der BPS hotline nur die S3 Leitlinie sein kann und *darf*...


Hallo Knut,
helf mir mal, wer hat denn Abweichung davon *verboten*? 

Wer 99,4% 5-Jahresüberleben erreichen will, muss sich schon noch was über die Leitlinie hinausgehendes einfallen lassen, meine ich.

*Cancer of the Prostate (Invasive)*

SEER Relative Survival (Percent) By Year of Diagnosis, All Races, MalesSurvival
TimeYear of Diagnosis1975-
19791980-
19841985-
19891990199119921993199419951996199719981999200020012002200320042005200620071-year91.994.095.997.798.899.699.499.298.999.399.599.699.799.9100.099.999.9100.099.999.999.92-year85.187.991.594.897.498.498.298.197.898.298.999.199.799.7100.099.999.899.999.899.9 3-year78.882.087.292.495.997.897.096.897.197.698.698.699.799.3100.099.999.699.999.8  4-year73.676.883.890.394.497.296.595.696.597.098.198.499.499.1100.099.999.699.9   5-year69.272.480.988.993.096.495.594.895.896.797.798.499.499.1100.099.9*99.4*    6-year65.668.878.287.491.595.294.794.095.496.397.598.299.498.8100.099.9     7-year62.165.375.785.390.894.393.693.195.095.697.498.099.498.8100.0      8-year58.962.373.783.789.693.093.092.594.895.197.398.099.198.7       9-year56.160.071.782.588.592.191.791.794.494.797.097.599.0        10-year53.558.169.980.787.691.190.891.293.894.596.997.2         11-year51.055.868.279.286.290.690.390.193.194.396.8          12-year48.753.866.478.385.589.988.989.392.394.0           13-year46.952.064.777.684.589.088.488.791.4            14-year45.150.463.376.584.188.487.887.6             15-year43.949.161.775.583.287.786.7              16-year42.147.260.173.882.186.8               17-year40.546.159.672.781.8                18-year39.144.758.572.1                 19-year38.343.358.0                  20-year37.341.9                   

Based on the SEER 9 areas (San Francisco, Connecticut, Detroit, Hawaii, Iowa, New Mexico, Seattle, Utah, and Atlanta).

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LowRoad,




> Hallo Knut,
> helf mir mal, wer hat denn Abweichung davon verboten?


Das hast Du richtig erkannt, dass die Abweichung von der S 3 Leitlinie niemand verboten hat. Reinardo hat kritisiert, dass man sich in der Beratung streng an die S3 Leitlinie hält und meine Meinung dagegen ist, dass dies ein Muss ist.
Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit Du Dich mit der Struktur der BPS hotline befasst hast. Es sind etwa ein halbes Dutzend ehrenamtlich tätige Männer, die in Rotation den Telefondienst durchführen, und lass uns jetzt einmal ein Beispiel durchspielen:

1. Ein Patient erfährt von seinem Urologen, dass das Biopsieergebnis positiv ist.
2. In seiner seelischen Not ruft er die Hotline an. Ralf ist am Telefon und erläutert dem Patienten, es ist alles halb so schlimm und mit der DHB hat er seinen PK rucki zucki unter Kontrolle.
3. Der Patient kommt zu seinem Urologen, der wahrscheinlich noch nie etwas von der DHB gehört hat. Alles ein großer Schmarren, sagt dieser.
4. In seiner Verunsicherung ruft er wieder die Hotline an. Zufällig ist Hansjörg Burger am Apparat, der streng nach den Leitlinien berät.
5. Der Patient hat nun zumindest einmal zwei Meinungen, die in etwa in dieselbe Richtung zielen. Da ihm aber die Pillentherapie durchaus zusagen würde, macht er bei der Hotline einen dritten Versuch. Zufällig ist Berater X am Telefon, der ein großer Anhänger der Germanischen Medizin (Hamer) ist.

Ich glaube, dass dies Beispiel sehr schön zeigt, dass die Hotline eine Struktur braucht und dass dies zurzeit nur die S 3 Leitlinie sein kann.
Deine Statistik zeigt die erfreuliche Entwicklung in den USA, und die Arbeit des BPS zielt dahin, auch bei uns diese Daten zu erreichen. Ähnliche Statistiken hatten wir hier im Forum vor einigen Monaten diskutiert und als einen wesentlichen Vorteils-Faktor das PSA-Screening in USA ermittelt. Der BPS vertritt eindeutig das PSA-Screening entgegen der S 3 Leitlinie.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo LowRoad,
> 
> 
> 
> Das hast Du richtig erkannt, dass die Abweichung von der S 3 Leitlinie niemand verboten hat. Reinardo hat kritisiert, dass man sich in der Beratung streng an die S3 Leitlinie hält und meine Meinung dagegen ist, dass dies ein Muss ist.
> Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit Du Dich mit der Struktur der BPS hotline befasst hast. Es sind etwa ein halbes Dutzend ehrenamtlich tätige Männer, die in Rotation den Telefondienst durchführen, und lass uns jetzt einmal ein Beispiel durchspielen:
> 
> 1. Ein Patient erfährt von seinem Urologen, dass das Biopsieergebnis positiv ist.
> 2. In seiner seelischen Not ruft er die Hotline an. Ralf ist am Telefon und erläutert dem Patienten, es ist alles halb so schlimm und mit der DHB hat er seinen PK rucki zucki unter Kontrolle.
> ...


 
Hallo Knut,

ich möchte Euch bei Eurer Diskussion nicht stören, erlaube mir jedoch einen kritischen Zwischenruf.

Die S-3-Leitlinien bedürfen einer grundsätzlichen Überprüfung, zumindest was die medikamentöse Therapie unterschiedlicher Erkrankungen (speziell Onkologie) angeht.

Die S-3-Leitlinien im onkologischen Bereich sind über die entsprechenden Abhängigkeitssysteme in der Profitonkologie von der Pharma-Industrie okkupiert und beeinflußt. Deshalb wäre es eigentlich obsolet, sich ausschließlich nach den Leitlinien zu richten. Wäre da nicht die entsprechende Haftung für die Fälle, bei denen man sich ärztlicherseits nicht nach der Leitlinie gerichtet hat. Insofern sind die Leitlinien das Instrumentarium, über das besonders sichere Umsätze zu generieren sind.

Beispiel Pankreaskarzinom:
Hier wird Gemcitabin praktisch als Goldstandard ausgewiesen, obwohl die Substanz relativ unwirksam ist und nur in geschönten Studien eine "besonders definierte" marginale Wirksamkeit hatte.
Die 5-Jahres-Überlebensrate (incl. der komplett Operierten) liegt mit und ohne Chemotherapie bei 0 - 1 %. Viele Patienten sterben jedoch viel früher an der Therapie, z.B. Infektionen durch therapiebedingte Myelosuppression.

Entschuldigung, ich wollte nicht stören.

LG
hans

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Knut,
> 
> ich möchte Euch bei Eurer Diskussion nicht stören, erlaube mir jedoch einen kritischen Zwischenruf.
> 
> Die S-3-Leitlinien bedürfen einer grundsätzlichen Überprüfung, zumindest was die medikamentöse Therapie unterschiedlicher Erkrankungen (speziell Onkologie) angeht.
> 
> Die S-3-Leitlinien im onkologischen Bereich sind über die entsprechenden Abhängigkeitssysteme in der Profitonkologie von der Pharma-Industrie okkupiert und beeinflußt. Deshalb wäre es eigentlich obsolet, sich ausschließlich nach den Leitlinien zu richten. Wäre da nicht die entsprechende Haftung für die Fälle, bei denen man sich ärztlicherseits nicht nach der Leitlinie gerichtet hat. Insofern sind die Leitlinien das Instrumentarium, über das besonders sichere Umsätze zu generieren sind.
> 
> Beispiel Pankreaskarzinom:
> ...


Hallo Hans,

Sie sollten sich die Mühe machen, die S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom einmal genauer zu studieren. Ein Einfluss der Pharmaindustrie kann ich bei Leibe in der Zusammensetzung der Leitlinien-Kommission nicht ersehen. Auch werden in der Prostatakarzinom-Leitlinie explizit keine Medikamente genannt, sondern in den Hintergrundinformationen nur Wirkstoffe.

Mehr über die Leitlinie erfahren Sie auf den Internet-Seiten des AWMF und des ÄZQ.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## LowRoad

> ... Zufällig ist Berater X am Telefon, der ein großer Anhänger der Germanischen Medizin (Hamer) ist...


Hallo Knut,
die "Germanischen Medizin" als Beweis für die Notwendigkeit der Leitlinien zu nehmen ist aber schon etwas weit hergeholt, oder? Ansonsten 100% Zustimmung! Neu Diagnostizierte dürfen auf keinen Fall durch widersprechende Auffassungen verunsichert werden. Hier sind die Leitlinien als solide Basis einer Beratung bzw. Ersttherapie anzusehen.

Anders verhält es sich in fortgeschrittenen Stadien. Um da weiter zu kommen müssen Therapieansätze idividualisiert und kombiniert werden. Die derzeitigen Leitlinien, meine ich, sind hier ungeeignet eine Therapie optimal zu leiten. Natürlich macht das mehr Arbeit sich ergänzend zu informieren und es kann auch unterschiedliche Auffassungen bei einzelnen "Beratern" geben, aber das ist gut informierten Patienten in fortgeschrittenen Stadien zuzumuten. Ich denke, man erkennt sehr schnell, welche Art von Beratung ein Patient wünscht, darauf individuell einzugehen - das wäre toll!

...leave no stone unturned in fighting this disease!

----------


## WolfhardD

Zitat: Ich denke, man erkennt sehr schnell, welche Art von Beratung ein Patient wünscht, darauf individuell einzugehen - das wäre toll!
Nichts anderes haben wir (ich war bis Juni 2010 auch ein Hotline-Berater) gemacht. Hast Du denn überhaupt schon mal die Hotline des BPS ausprobiert? Nur wenn nein könnte ich deine Bedenken verstehen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,




> Insofern sind die Leitlinien das Instrumentarium, über das besonders sichere Umsätze zu generieren sind.


Wenn Du auf diesem Gebiet meinst den Überblick und die Gelddruckmaschine entdeckt zu haben, dann empfehle ich Dir, Aktien der entsprechenden Firmen zu kaufen, um an dem Erfolg teil zu haben. Du wirst dann bald feststellen, dass es den Erfolgsautomatismus nicht gibt und nach dem Medikamentenrenner drei, vier  teure Entwicklungsflops folgen mit Aktienkursrückgängen, geringe Ausschüttungen usw. Diese Mähr der überschäumenden Renditen der Pharmaunternehmen taucht in regelmäßigen Abständen auch in diesem Forum immer wieder auf. Die Unternehmen brauchen ordentliche Gewinne, brauchen die Renner, um weitere Entwicklungen einschließlich der Flops finanzieren/verkraften zu können oder meinst Du, dass neue, wirksame Medikamente von diesen Foren oder staatlichen Einrichtungen entwickelt werden?
Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Ausführungen von Hansjörg an. Den Patientenvertreter, entsandt vom BPS, in der Leitlinienkommission zum PCa kenne ich persönlich, und er ist, wie es so schön heißt, ein gestandener Mann mit einer eigenen, sehr ausgeprägten Meinung. Die S 3 PK-Leitlinie war ein großer Schritt nach vorne. In diesem Jahr gibt es, wie Günter mitteilte, bereits ein Update, und so, finde ich, bewegt sich alles in die richtige Richtung.
Ich erlaube mir auch eine Anmerkung, und zwar hast Du anfangs geschrieben, dass Du wenig Zeit hast, da Du noch berufstätig bist. Inzwischen tummelst Du Dich aber in den verschiedensten Threads mit den unterschiedlichsten Themen, so dass ich meine, dass Du kein Betroffener bist sondern in diesem Forum andere Ziele verfolgst.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LowRoad,




> Hallo Knut,
> die "Germanischen Medizin" als Beweis für die Notwendigkeit der Leitlinien zu nehmen ist aber schon etwas weit hergeholt, oder?


ich liebe die Überpointierung, denn diese schafft Klarheit, was gemeint ist. Die Flexibilität der hotline Berater im praktischen Einsatz hat Wolfhard schon dargelegt.




> * LowRoad* Anders verhält es sich in fortgeschrittenen Stadien. Um da weiter zu kommen müssen Therapieansätze idividualisiert und kombiniert werden. Die derzeitigen Leitlinien, meine ich, sind hier ungeeignet eine Therapie optimal zu leiten. Natürlich macht das mehr Arbeit sich ergänzend zu informieren und es kann auch unterschiedliche Auffassungen bei einzelnen "Beratern" geben, .


Dies ist wohl nicht möglich, denn dann unterstellst Du den BPS Mitarbeitern eine höhere Kompetenz als unseren Wissenschaftlern. Es ist meine Meinung und Überzeugung, dass sich die Beratung stark an der S 3 Leitlinie orientieren muss, und zwar auch bei fortgeschrittenem PCa.
Ich bin nun auch schon über fünf Jahre aktiv im Forum tätig und ich meine, ein guter Beobachter und Analyst zu sein. Nehmen wir einmal Rudolf, der sehr engagiert seine Selbsthilfegruppe leitet und sehr engagiert hier im Forum aktiv ist und dem besonders das fortgeschrittene PCa am Herzen liegt. Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran als Rudolf den Tod eines Mistreiters zum Anlass nahm, das Thema Zellsymbiose nach Dr. Kremer auf die Forumstagesordnung zu setzen mit dem Ziel das Versterben an Pk zu unterbinden. Ullrich, ein Mitstreiter, und Rudolf eröffneten ein wahres Diskussionsfeuerwerk, dem die meisten von uns nur staunend und beeindruckt  zuschauen konnten. Ich war so fasziniert, dass ich mich tagelang mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzte und schon von Mitochondrien träumte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte Ulrich sich ohne Wenn und Aber für die Zellsymbiose entschieden. Es traten bei ihm nicht erwartete Komplikationen auf, die auch Klinikaufenthalte beinhalteten. Ulrich lehnte jede schulmedizinische Behandlung ab und blieb bei seinem Therapieprotokoll nach Dr. Kremer. Ulrich ist dann verstorben.
Es ist still geworden um die Zellsymbiose nach Dr. Kremer, wie Reinardo in einem anderen Thread kürzlich feststellte. Wir haben uns dann neuen, vermeintlich aussichtsreicheren Therapieansätzen zugewandt, wobei auch hier gilt, wie Hans-J. im selben Thread anmerkte




> *Hans-J* Natürlich wird es auch Sackgassen und Rückschläge geben, die mir aber allemal lieber sind, als sehr vereinzelte Sackgassentherapien. ( Hormonblockade in allen Ausführungen )


und dann fortfährt




> *Hans-J* Solange müssen wir die bisherigen Therapien uns als Brücke bedienen und uns Ärzte suchen, die diese Brücken mittragen und verschreiben. Dabei gibt uns Christian ein eindruckvolles Beispiel.


Unter Berücksichtigung dieser Sachlage kann eine Laienberatung wie die BPS hotline aus ethischen und wohl auch rechtlichen Gründen nur in starker Anlehnung an den S 3 Leitlinien erfolgen. Ich bin sicher, dass die hotline Berater bei neuen Medikamenten, über die positive Studienzwischenergebnisse vorliegen bzw. wenn diese bereits in USA die Zulassung erreicht haben, dann auf diese aufmerksam machen. Weiter bin ich sicher, dass bei Wunsch die Ärzte genannt werden, die, um es mit Hans-J zusagen, als Brückenbauer tätig sind.
Die Kritik an der BPS hotline ist unberechtigt. Ich finde, dass die ehrenamtlich tätigen Betroffenen der BPS hotline ein großes Dankeschön verdienen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Knut,




> Ich erlaube mir auch eine Anmerkung, und zwar hast Du anfangs geschrieben, dass Du wenig Zeit hast, da Du noch berufstätig bist. Inzwischen tummelst Du Dich aber in den verschiedensten Threads mit den unterschiedlichsten Themen, so dass ich meine, dass Du kein Betroffener bist sondern in diesem Forum andere Ziele verfolgst.



normalerweise antworte ich nicht auf solche Polemik. Aber da es in diesem Forum um ein sehr ernstes Anliegen geht, will ich doch zu Deinem Beitrag Stellung nehmen.

Wo hast Du lesen können, dass ich noch berufstätig bin?
Es ist richtig, dass ich wenig Zeit habe. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich meine demente Mutter (92) am 16.06.2011 nach einem Apoplex wieder aus der Stroke unit geholt habe und nun mit erhöhtem Pflegebedarf 24 h/die pflege. Weitere Einzelheiten kannst Du in einem anderen Beitrag von mir nachlesen.

Bitte erkläre mir doch einmal, was Du unter *Tummeln in verschiedenen Threads mit unterschiedlichsten Themen* verstehst. Sind Beiträge von Nutzern in unterschiedlichen Threads hier verboten? Gibt es da eine Regel, ab welcher Anzahl von Beiträgen man in einen anderen Thread wechseln darf? Immerhin habe ich schon 11 (in Worten: elf!) Beiträge. Ist das möglicherweise anstößig oder gar verdächtig?

Und nun zur wichtigen Frage:
Woraus schließt Du, dass ich kein Betroffener bin, sondern andere Ziele verfolge? 
Welche Ziele könnten das sein?

Offensichtlich scheint man hier auf die PSA-Werte der Nutzer als Nachweis der Seriosität besonderen Wert zu legen:
11.05.2010: 7,13 ng/ml
21.04.2011: 9,00 ng/ml
(Methode: Architect, Fa. Abbott)
Ich hatte allerdings für mich noch keine Frage gestellt.

Um hier keine Verunsicherung in das Forum einfließen zu lassen, werde ich Dir per PN weitere Infos zukommen lassen.

Gruß
Hans

PS: Ist Dir möglicherweise bekannt, dass die ersten Ausgaben des SCHMOLL (Standardwerk Onkologie) in großen Teilen von Mitarbeitern der Pharma-Industrie geschrieben wurden?

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> Sie sollten sich die Mühe machen, die S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom einmal genauer zu studieren. Ein Einfluss der Pharmaindustrie kann ich bei Leibe in der Zusammensetzung der Leitlinien-Kommission nicht ersehen. Auch werden in der Prostatakarzinom-Leitlinie explizit keine Medikamente genannt, sondern in den Hintergrundinformationen nur Wirkstoffe.
> 
> Mehr über die Leitlinie erfahren Sie auf den Internet-Seiten des AWMF und des ÄZQ.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hansjörg Burger


 
Hallo Hansjörg Burger,

mein Statement bezog sich eher auf grundsätzlich wohlwollende Entgegennahme von Leitlinien, spez. S-3-Leitlinien, ohne Teilaspekte gründlich zu hinterfragen. Deshalb habe ich ja das Beispiel "GEMCITABINE" angeführt. 

In den Studien zur Zulassung wurden beim Magenkarzinom weder Remissions- noch Ansprechraten festgestellt. Um die Substanz trotzdem vermarkten zu können, wurde als äußerst "ungewöhnliches" Kriterium für die Wirksamkeit die Höhe des Schmerzmittelverbrauchs herangezogen. 
Dies ist natürlich ein besonders genaues Beurteilungskriterium, wenn schon CR, PR, MR und PD relativ ungenaue Kriterien sind. D'accord?

*Estramustin* resp. Estracyt wurde Anfang der 80er in sensationelle Umsatzhöhen geführt.
Nicht weil sensationelle Daten vorlagen, sondern weil führende Chef- und Oberärzte (auch C4) an diversen Segeltörns und 5*****Events teilnehmen konnten.

Auch das Lesen des Pharma Kodex schützt nicht vor Verfehlungen im System.
Ständige Kritik allein schützt die Patienten vor falscher oder unsachgemäßer Therapie.
Schulmedizin ja, aber bitte unabhängig.

Gruß 
hans

----------


## WolfhardD

Zitat:Estramustin resp. Estracyt wurde Anfang der 80er in sensationelle Umsatzhöhen geführt. Nicht weil sensationelle Daten vorlagen, sondern weil führende Chef- und Oberärzte (auch C4) an diversen Segeltörns und 5*****Events teilnehmen konnten.

Können Sie diese ungeheuerliche Behauptung beweisen? Oder ist das nur woanders abgeschrieben?

Wolfhard D. Frost
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,
vielleicht erlebst Du mich noch einmal polemisch. Dein Einstieg ins Forum war schon ungewöhnlicher, und da wir neugierige Menschen sind, klopfen wir etwas auf den Busch, und wie man sieht, waren wir erfolgreich.
Warum Du andere Ziele negativ besetzt, verstehe ich nicht. Wir haben in diesem Forum auch eine kleine aktive Gruppe Nichtbetroffener wie Ärzte, Wissenschaftler , und diese haben natürlich andere Ziele als wir Betroffene, wobei wir deren Beiträge als Bereicherung schätzen.
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hast Du ein Problem mit der Pharmaindustrie, und ich meine eins Deiner Ziele ist, Gleichgesinnte zu finden, um den Frust abzubauen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hans.z

> Zitat:Estramustin resp. Estracyt wurde Anfang der 80er in sensationelle Umsatzhöhen geführt. Nicht weil sensationelle Daten vorlagen, sondern weil führende Chef- und Oberärzte (auch C4) an diversen Segeltörns und 5*****Events teilnehmen konnten.
> 
> Können Sie diese ungeheuerliche Behauptung beweisen? Oder ist das nur woanders abgeschrieben?
> 
> Wolfhard D. Frost


Ungeheuerlich? 
Ja!
Behauptung? 
Nein!
Woanders abgeschrieben?
Helfen Sie mir bitte. Wo könnte so etwas geschrieben stehen, damit man es abschreiben könnte?

Ich kannte die Firma Pharmaleo (später Pharmacia und Pfizer) und alle Beteiligten sehr gut.
Außerdem habe ich damals (1981/1982) bei Herrn Weißbach hospitiert, als er noch OA bei Vahlensiek in Bonn war. Lange Zeit, bevor er Chef am Urban und Vorsitzender der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft wurde.

Hier geht es jedoch darum, einem blinden Vertrauen in S-3-Leitlinien dieSpitze zu nehmen.

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> vielleicht erlebst Du mich noch einmal polemisch.


Werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. So schnell wie Sie hat es bisher keiner auf meine Ignorierliste geschafft.




> Dein Einstieg ins Forum war schon ungewöhnlicher, und da wir neugierige Menschen sind, klopfen wir etwas auf den Busch, und wie man sieht, waren wir erfolgreich.
> Warum Du andere Ziele negativ besetzt, verstehe ich nicht. Wir haben in diesem Forum auch eine kleine aktive Gruppe Nichtbetroffener wie Ärzte, Wissenschaftler , und diese haben natürlich andere Ziele als wir Betroffene, wobei wir deren Beiträge als Bereicherung schätzen.


Ich kann und werde Sie nicht hindern, auf einen Busch oder etwas anderes zu klopfen, damit Sie die Illusion eines Erfolges erleben können. Es sei denn, Sie sehen das Ganze in therapeutischer Hinsicht.




> Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hast Du ein Problem mit der Pharmaindustrie, und ich meine eins Deiner Ziele ist, Gleichgesinnte zu finden, um den Frust abzubauen.


Ein Problem mit der Pharmaindustrie? Nicht nur ein Problem. Und da bin ich nicht allein.
Haben Sie hier schon mal eine diesbezügliche Umfrage gestartet? Lassen Sie es besser. Wird wahrscheinlich für Sie sehr frustrierend.

Einen guten Rat möchte ich Ihnen noch mit auf den Weg geben:

Bleiben Sie bitte bei dem Glauben an die unbefleckte Empfängnis und dem Altruismus in der Pharmaindustrie!
Da Sie so überzeugt sind, will ich Sie auch nicht davon abbringen. Wahrscheinlich will das keiner hier.

Aber eines sollten Sie vielleicht annehmen.

Ich wünsche Ihnen alles erdenklich Gute.

Herzliche Grüße
hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
das zentrale Thema dieses Threads von Ralf war




> *Wer von der Leitlinie abweicht, muss dafür gute Gründe vorweisen können, und wer Patienten davon abweichend berät, lädt eine große Verantwortung auf sich.* Es ist wohlfeil, von Anderen solches zu erwarten, aber selbst keinerlei Beitrag zur Beratung Anderer zu leisten.


und nicht die Diskussion von Psychosen die Pharmaindustrie betreffend.
Ich habe in meinen Diskussionsbeiträgen bis auf diese Zwischeneinlage über die Pharmaindustrie, wo ich direkt angesprochen wurde, versucht zu begründen, warum ich dies wie Ralf sehe. Die Updates der S 3 Leitlinie laufen an, wie Günter berichtete, und sind also nicht nur leere Worte, und so finde ich, dass die PCa-S3-Leitlinie die gewünschte Dynamik entfaltet. 
Erstaunlich ist für mich wieder einmal, wie in dieser Zwischendiskussionseinlage versucht wird, Ursache und Wirkung auf den Kopf zu stellen, nur weil einem die geäußerten Zweifel nicht gefallen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Knut,
und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 500. Beitrag! 




> ...ich liebe die Überpointierung...


aha, Übertreibungen machen anschaulich. Dann ist aber Dein Unverständnis der "Leilinien-Beratungs-Kritik" betreffend in letzter Konsequenz auch nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Oder sollte da auch in Dir noch ein Stück Pippi-Langstrumpf stecken?




> ...Ich finde, dass die ehrenamtlich tätigen ... der BPS hotline ein großes Dankeschön verdienen...


*selbstverständlich!* Zum Thema: betrachen wir mal die Evidenzlevel:

Level Type of evidence
1a Evidence obtained from meta-analysis of randomised trials
1b Evidence obtained from at least one randomised trial
2a Evidence obtained from one well-designed controlled study without randomisation
2b Evidence obtained from at least one other type of well-designed quasi-experimental study
3 Evidence obtained from well-designed non-experimental studies, such as comparative studies, correlation studies and case reports
4 Evidence obtained from expert committee reports or opinions or clinical experience of respected authorities

Aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen erreichen leider nicht alle Ansätze den für die Leitlinien relevanten 1a Level. Patienten in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, für die sich nach Evidenzlevel 1a eine gewisse Verknappung der Therapieoptionen einstellt, überlegen sich nun logischerweise, ob sie nicht einen Schritt in Richtung niedrigerer Evidenz gehen sollten, anstatt sicherheitshalber zu versterben. Such as Actos, Celebrex, Statine, Leukine, Keto, DES, Thalidomide, Noscapine, RIBAVIRIN, Curcumin, Ukrain, Kremer,... Was hat hiervon wieviel Evidenz? Wer hilft mir dabei das rauszufinden? Manches funktioniert, manches leider nicht.

Ist wie in den Studien, in die Patienten trotz fehlender Evidenz ohne Bedenken geschickt werden, wo sie dann evt. im Placebo-Arm landen und wieder nur std.-of-care bekommen (Kontrollgruppe), was sie eigentlich vermeiden wollten.

Halten wir fest, dass die BPS Beratung das nicht kann und auch nicht will. Um Deine Zuspitzungs-Rhetorik zu gebrauchen: vielleicht deshalb, weil in den Leitlinien zwar die Selbsthilfe erwähnt wird, aber nur zur Unterstützung von Patienten, nicht als Beratungsinstanz. Vielleicht weil sich noch kein Überlebensvorteil durch "Beratene" gezeigt hat? ;-)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Die wenig systemkritische Meinung von Knut kann ich nicht teilen, auch nicht die moralisierende Anmerkung von Ralf. Jede ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit und die Bereitschaft zum Helfen sind natürlich anerkennenswert. Aber die "schwere Verantwortung", die nach Ralfs Worten jemand auf sich lädt, wenn er in der Beratung von der Leitlinie abweicht, die sehe ich bei den fortgeschrittenen Fällen eher darin, nach der Leitlinie zu beraten. Auch die "Dynamik", die im System jetzt neu sei und auf welche Knut und Günter so sehr bauen, ist nicht mehr als ein nur unverbindliches Versprechen. Was dabei im Laufe der Jahre herauskommen wird, das steht in den Sternen und ob das dann primär den Interessen der Patienten dienen oder nicht doch mehr auf die Interessen der Behandlungsindustrie abgestimmt sein wird, das steht zu befürchten. Die Skepsis von Hans und Lowroad teile ich voll und ganz.
Vor allen Dingen helfen diese Betrachtungen und Visionen nicht den z.Zt. Erkrankten. Auf lange Sicht sind wir alle tot. Da wäre es vonnöten, dass sofort  -  j e t z t  -  etwas geschieht. Gute Therapieansätze gibt es längst. Man muss nur die klassischen Autoren wie Strum, Walsh, Böcking, Tribukait, Leibowitz u. a. lesen und  alternative Therapiewege entwickeln. Mir scheint, dass solche Anstöße aus der organisierten Patientenschaft kommen müssten. Nicht zu erwarten sind sie von einer innovationsunwilligen und mit sich selbst zufriedenen Urologie.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Reinardo,

Du kaprizierst Dich bei der Hotline-Beurteilung aus meiner Sicht zu sehr auf die fortgeschrittenen Fälle, in denen sich die Schulmedizin und zwangsläufig auch wir Berater manchmal schwer tun. Allerdings gibt es hier im Kastrations- und Chemorestistenten Prostatakrebs zur Zeit mit den neuen Medikamenten doch aus der Schulmedizin heraus hoffnungsvolle Ansätze.

Die Anrufer vor einer Therapie stellen mit 57% die große Mehrheit da. Und in einem Anfangsstadium hat ja die von Dir verteufelte Schulmedizin nachweislich schon ihre Erfolge. Und in dieser Situation können wir mit unserer Beratung schon eine Hilfestellung leisten.

Die kleinste Gruppemit  mit 7% Anrufern ist in einem fortgeschrittenen Stadium (Palliativsituation).

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Hotline-Koordinator

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LowRoad,

vielen Dank, dass Du mein kleines Beitragsjubiläum registriert hast. Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber meine wahre Beitragszahl ist deutlich höher- ich glaube ich könnte mit Herrn Schmidt konkurrieren-, da ich zwischendurch für einige Monate aus dem Forum ausgetreten war, und diese alten Beiträge unter knut.krueger Gast erfasst sind und nicht mehr dem gegenwärtigen Status Benutzer zugeordnet werden können.
Nun zurück zur ernsthafteren Thematik.
Ich verstehe Deinen Ärger über den unzulänglichen Wissensstand beim fortgeschrittenen PCa, über die unzureichenden Behandlungen wie von Dir im folgenden Zitat ausgedrückt:




> Aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen erreichen leider nicht alle Ansätze den für die Leitlinien relevanten 1a Level. Patienten in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, für die sich nach Evidenzlevel 1a eine gewisse Verknappung der Therapieoptionen einstellt, überlegen sich nun logischerweise, ob sie nicht einen Schritt in Richtung niedrigerer Evidenz gehen sollten, anstatt sicherheitshalber zu versterben. Such as Actos, Celebrex, Statine, Leukine, Keto, DES, Thalidomide, Noscapine, RIBAVIRIN, Curcumin, Ukrain, Kremer,... Was hat hiervon wieviel Evidenz? Wer hilft mir dabei das rauszufinden? Manches funktioniert, manches leider nicht.


Da sind wir wieder bei meiner letzten Stellungnahme zu Deinem vorherigen Beitrag angelangt, und zwar kann dies wohl nicht die BPS hotline leisten sondern dies ist eine Aufgabe der Wissen- und Ärzteschaft.




> Ist wie in den Studien, in die Patienten trotz fehlender Evidenz ohne Bedenken geschickt werden, wo sie dann evt. im Placebo-Arm landen und wieder nur std.-of-care bekommen (Kontrollgruppe), was sie eigentlich vermeiden wollten.


Der Fortschritt in der Medizin (siehe Organtransplantation) ist leider mit Leichen gepflastert. Wie man dies humaner machen kann, das weiß ich nicht, aber sicherlich auch nicht durch die BPS hotline.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,
die Kritik an der BPS hotline verstehe ich nicht und wird durch markige Definitionsversuche wie




> Aber die "schwere Verantwortung", die nach Ralfs Worten jemand auf sich lädt, wenn er in der Beratung von der Leitlinie abweicht, die sehe ich bei den fortgeschrittenen Fällen eher darin, nach der Leitlinie zu beraten.


mir nicht verständlicher. Ich halte die BPS hotline für eine tolle Einrichtung, und zwar für Alle, die ohne Internet sind, die alleine sind, die durch eine positive Diagnose überrascht/geschockt sind,  Alle finden verständnisvolle, erfahrene Berater, können sich aussprechen und neuen Mut schöpfen. Dies gilt auch für die 7 % Anfragen mit fortgeschrittenem PK, denn für diese ist das Gespräch über die eigenen Sorgen und Ängste besonders wichtig. Die Beratung nach der S3 Leitlinie als schwere Verantwortung zu bezeichnen, ist für mich schon grenzwertig.
Wenn die moderne Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen PCa so klar und eindeutig ist, wie Du im nachfolgenden Zitat ausführst




> Gute Therapieansätze gibt es längst. Man muss nur die klassischen Autoren wie Strum, Walsh, Böcking, Tribukait, Leibowitz u. a. lesen


dann schreibe sie hier nieder.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Knut:
Unter Berücksichtigung dieser Sachlage kann eine Laienberatung wie die BPS hotline aus ethischen und wohl auch rechtlichen Gründen nur in starker Anlehnung an den S 3 Leitlinien erfolgen.

Lieber Knut,
wenn Institutionen involviert sind, haben mögliche Regressforderungen neben dem berechtigtem Opferschutz auch ein gewisse Maulkorbfunktion. 

Die Einengung der starken Anlehnung an die S 3 Leitlinien könnte elegant  kompensiert werden. Was spricht gegen einen mündlichen Hinweis auf http://www.myprostate.eu/ als weitere Orientierungshilfe bei der Therapiesuche - außer, dass man dort die eindrucksvollsten Beispiele der nebenwirkungsarmen Therapien von Schorschel, Knut usw. (noch?)  nicht finden kann? 

Die individuellen Präferenzen der Berater sind wohl ein weiteres Problem. Wir erleben es immer wieder, wie Neulinge im Forum subtil in eine bestimmte Richtung beraten werden. Im intimen Telefongespräch ist die Versuchung, diesem unbewussten Drang nachzugeben, vermutlich noch größer.

 Gute Therapieansätze gibt es längst ..., schreibt Reinardo und Du forderst dann schreibe sie hier nieder.

Habe die Korrektur Deines Beitrages #29 erst beim Einstellen der Antwort bemerkt und denke, dass Reinardo froh sein kann, das ihm da etwas erspart blieb. :-)

Leider ist der wirkliche Fortschritt in der Medizin eine Schnecke, wenn er nicht im Dienste der Gewinnmaximierung steht.

Ermutigende Therapie*ansätze* gibt es schon: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7064#post57064


Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

Ich stelle fest, dass aus gegebenen Gründen niemand derer, die sich hier zu Worte melden und nicht selbst Berater sind oder waren, eine Vorstellung von der Praxis am Beratungstelefon haben kann. Einige Wenige können sich ein wenig in die Situation hineinversetzen, den meisten gelingt dies nicht im Entferntesten, aber diese wollen den Beratern Vorschläge  um nicht zu sagen, Vorschriften  dazu machen, was sie beim Beraten zu tun und zu lassen, zu sagen und nicht zu sagen haben. Diesen thread aufzumachen war ein Fehler, ich sehe es ein, und darum mache ich ihn wieder zu, es ist schließlich meiner.

Ralf

----------

